# SIMS protocol vs NITRO Target crop



## Metroid (Jan 24, 2010)

Please, any advice is highly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Metroid (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmmm, can you at least tell me what I did wrong when nobody is answering?? I think I have the right to know, because these are my first posts.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a Nitro and it's pretty badass!! Apparently Nitro is pretty big in Europe too eh? I've heard that sims don't make great boards but take that with a grain of salt since anyone can say anything.

Don't buy a board on the basis of being a ''beginner'' since that phase will only last like 6-8 trips.

I learned to carve on the 2nd-3rd trip and it's been pure joy since then. 

Sorry if nobody's answered you yet, most ppl here don't answer unless it's regarding Never Summer Lib Tech or Capita hahaha 

check here for prices and reviews - - > www.sierrasnowboards.com


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I would examine some other brands, such as Burton, Ride, K2, Lib-Tech, NeverSummer, GNU, and Arbor (among countless others). The ones I listed are at least respectable companies, offering many products throughout the spectrum of experience (and price). No specific comment on Sims or Nitro as I have not tried either of them.

Also, forget the idea about beginner boards, while it's true that you don't want to go out and buy a $750 area specific board for your first stick it also holds true that you don't want to pay $150 or $200 for the sake of getting a new "beginner" board. Look at last year's models and you can find good boards for almost the same prices (Ride Controls, for example, cash in at a cool $190-200). 

When checking through some of the websites, I'd mainly look at "All Mountain Boards" (A.T.L.A.S. series for K2 and possibly a different name for others). They're boards that are designed to do pretty much everything, although they will be more stable than a park board and more comfortable at higher speeds and worse conditions (as a general rule of thumb and not a law).


----------



## Metroid (Jan 24, 2010)

Thx for the help. Im not sure, if that nitro target crop snowboard is beginner. I know its cheap, but I found out that it is a 2007 snowboard. I found that it costs 115euro here. Its on sale and the original price was 230euro which is cca- 322$. So according to the price the board should not be so bad, its cheap now only because its from 2007. I know that I should concentrate on other brands, but the shop has a lot of not known brands and nitro, some lamar that I heard its not good, some LTD, so I think that nitro is the best there at least. I looked on the products at a lot of shops and not even one has never summer for example, or Lib tech. The variety of brands is not so good. They are selling many lamar, LTD snowboards as I already wrote.

Another thing- Im 183cm tall which should be 6'0". According to the chart I should have board which is 161 cm long. When I rented the set, they gave me both times a board which was ending somewhere around the collar bone, so it was maybe 157cm or so. That nitro snowboard is awailable here only as 161cm. Do you think that they gave me a board like that so I could learn easier (they knew that Im a beginner) or I should go according to the chart and buy a 161cm board? 

Heh it was funny with, why they didnt answer me . Well I went snowboarding with my friends yesterday. It was my second time and I finally suceeded with linking turns, not so smoothly of course . The first time I could not carve toe side, but yesterday I did it fine.

Thank you again!!


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Go Nitro bud, you can't go wrong. They are a good brand. I paid mine 300$ when it should have been over 500$ because like you, it was an earlier model. 

161cm is good. I'm 5'8 163 lbs and I have a 160 Nitro Pantera = stiffest fastest model.


----------



## Metroid (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, I will go for the nitro, but not nitro crop. I decided to wait until I can afford a better quality snowboard. I dont want to sell the board only because the board was made for beginner/intermediate and I would have to buy a new snowboard.

Wow, that is amazing price!! Here is the shop Im gonna buy from probably. Nitro | Arsenal there is the pantera, do you see that price?  its 700$. Hm interesting that it is earlier model, because I called them and they told me that all the snowboards shown there are from this season.

They have 50% of on the older seasons models, so Im gonna w8 and pick up some of those that you can see there. I was thinking about Nitro Volume, Sub Zero or other.

Thank you so far!


----------



## Camor (Jan 28, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a Nitro. I rode a misfit from 2007 to 2009 and I loved the board. And this was trading my NS premier (which i loved as well but hated the graphic).


----------

